# suicide attempt preventing from joining?



## crate123 (17 Jun 2005)

When I was in grade 7 or 8, I attempted suicide.Teenage angst really. I went to a psychologist back then for a couple of months. I am now 20 years old and all that is far far behind me. I never took any medication for it. Will this prevent me from joining? Do I have to tell them at the medical? If I don't tell them, is it on my "record" and I'll get in trouble? I would much rather leave my past behind me and concentrate on a successful career in the army.
thanks


----------



## c4th (17 Jun 2005)

I knew a guy once who was denied enrolling because he had slashed his arms when he was younger.  The scars were obvious enough to the MO.  I don't believe it is a question at the interview or medical stage. I wouldn't recommend lying about it if it does come up.


----------



## NavComm (17 Jun 2005)

I think the question is asked during the medical.


----------



## Dale Turner (17 Jun 2005)

When you are enrolling in the CF you will have to undergo a full medical exam. During that time you will probably be asked if you have any psychological "issues" or a mental health history. Be honest. You may be asked then to go for a psychological evaluation prior to your acceptance in to the forces. Dont look at that as a step back. But just an extra step the CF requires to ensure they are getting a well adjusted individual.

Good luck.


----------



## Pieman (17 Jun 2005)

Or be a step ahead of the game, and have the evaluation done prior to attending your medical. Will possibly save some time.


----------



## kincanucks (17 Jun 2005)

Pieman said:
			
		

> Or be a step ahead of the game, and have the evaluation done prior to attending your medical. Will possibly save some time.



Be careful doing that as you may not provide the correct information that the CF needs to make a proper assessment and you may end wasting money and causing further delay.  The recruiting medical person will provide you with the proper forms to be given to outside medical agencies.


----------

